# Good Workout? - used CowPimps Design a Full Body Routine Article



## NonStop (Mar 3, 2010)

Firstly, let me say I have a pretty crappy gym (no squat rack - thus my usage of squats that don't require a rack), hence why I won't be following a tried and tested routine (55, SS, etc), instead I plan to use the exercises possible based on the gym equipment I have available to me listed in CowPimps Design a Full Body Routine Article. I saw the article on bodybuilding.com, and traced it back tot he source. It seems great.

Wouldn't say I'm a beginner, I've been strength training for a while now, mainly with kettlebells, but started off with Stronglifts 5x5. I'm looking to stick at it for 5 weeks, getting back into bodybuilding after a long hiatus (been mainly doing kettlebell training), want to gain muscle (going on a bulk). Its a full body workout, rotating two workouts, planning three days a week, not sure if four days would be over doing it:

WORKOUT A
Lower body push: Hack Squat/Zercher Squat

Upper body horizontal push: DB Bench Press

Lower body pull: Sumo Deadlifts

Upper body horizontal pull: One-Arm DB Rows

Accessory work - Arm isolation: Incline DB Curls 

Accessory work - Ab isolation: Weighted Decline Bench Situps


WORKOUT B
Lower body pull: Sumo Deadlifts

Upper body vertical push: Incline DB Press/Dips

Lower body push: Hack Squat/Zercher Squat

Upper body vertical pull: Neutral Grip Chinups/Wide-Grip Pull-Ups

Accessory work - Arm isolation: One-Arm Seated DB Extensions 

Accessory work - Calf isolation - One-legged DB Calf Raise

Thoughts people? Would love to hear what CowPimp has to say. As I said, really want to make sure this will add muscle as I've gotten pretty lean and don't want to add lots of fat when bulking.

Cheers.


----------



## Scarface30 (Mar 3, 2010)

Can't go wrong with info from CowPimp.

First off, what sort of set and rep scheme, rest intervals, etc... are we looking at? From my knowledge, I'd suggest not lifting heavy all the time on the lifts such as the hack squats and sumos if you're doing them twice a week each. That would be brutal on the nervous system and joints. Try to manage some form of conjugate periodization (I think P-funk and/or CowPimp have a sticky on periodization).

Wait and see what others have to say, that's just my two cents.


----------



## NonStop (Mar 4, 2010)

Cheers for the response. 2mins in between sets and exercises. I could always do another version that CowPimp suggests on his thread, which would be:

WORKOUT A
Lower body push: Hack Squat/Zercher Squat

Upper body vertical push: Incline DB Press/Dips

Upper body horizontal push: DB Bench Press

Accessory work - Arm isolation: One-Arm Seated DB Extensions 

Accessory work - Ab isolation: Weighted Decline Bench Situps


WORKOUT B
Lower body pull: Sumo Deadlifts

 Upper body horizontal pull: One-Arm DB Rows

Upper body vertical pull: Neutral Grip Chinups/Wide-Grip Pull-Ups

Accessory work - Arm isolation: Incline DB Curls 

Accessory work - Calf isolation - One-legged DB Calf Raise

My only worry is that it'll be working triceps heavy one workout, biceps the other...


----------



## NonStop (Mar 4, 2010)

In fact, the more I look at it, the more I prefer this design. However, should I swap the isolation work around (so using triceps in two upper body compound exercises, then isolation at the end, then reverse for other workout)? 

I'm not sure whether tricep/bicep work in both upper body compound exercises followed by the same muscle being worked for isolation will result in increased hypertrophy or the opposite? Then again matching up the isolation work with the compound work like above does ocnform to the push pull principle.

I am tempted to move the pushes and pulls around, but I suppose I should obey the pimp


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 4, 2010)

It's just a template, you can adjust some from there.  Just try to keep the movement patterns pretty balanced and focus on the compound movements.

I am tempted to rewrite that template a little bit actually.  I feel like most people would do well with slightly less lower body workout, and a bit more upper body work.  Not that there is anything inherently wrong with the one up there.

Another way to set things up would be like this:

Workout A:
Hip dominant lower body
Horizontal push
Horizontal pull
A few accessory movements

Workout B:
Quad dominant lower body
Vertical push
Vertical pull
A few accessory movements

Workout C:
Unilateral lower body
Horizontal or vertical push
Horizontal or vertical pull
A few accessory movements

So workout A might look like the following:
Romanian deadlift
Dumbbell bench press
Seated row
Hanging knee raise
Barbell curl


There are a lot of ways one can do this.  I suppose I went a little higher on the leg volume because most people skimp on the leg stuff.  Either way, a template is just that.  You can alter it as long as you keep to the general ideas which the template is trying to incorporate.

Also, you need some intensity/volume numbers in there.  Getting down the exercise selection is important, but don't forget about the rest of the training variables!


----------



## NonStop (Mar 5, 2010)

Cheers for the reply. I'll stick to what I have in the second post, as it isn't too much lower body work, but should have enough upper body work. I have only two questions regarding it:

1) Will I be over-workng triceps/biceps considering I'll be doing two compound movements involving triceps/biceps followed by an isolation exercise of the same muscle, or is that just right?

2) Will I be stimulating my upper pecs enough? If not, could I put the horizontal push as a slight incline DB Press, and alternate each set with flat press?

3) Will this workout be good for bulking? Or would I be betetr suited to do something else, like Got Built - Baby Got Back?

WORKOUT A
Lower body push: Hack Squat/Zercher Squat - 4x6-8

Upper body vertical push: Arnold Press/Dips - 4-6-8/4x6-12

Upper body horizontal push: DB Bench Press - 4x6-8

Accessory work - Arm isolation: One-Arm Seated DB Extensions - 4x6-8

Accessory work - Ab isolation: Weighted Decline Bench Situps - 4x12


WORKOUT B
Lower body pull: Sumo Deadlifts - 4x6-8

 Upper body horizontal pull: One-Arm DB Rows - 4x6-8 (per arm)

Upper body vertical pull: Neutral Grip Chinups/Wide-Grip Pull-Ups - 4x5-12

Accessory work - Arm isolation: Incline DB Curls - 4x6-8

Accessory work - Calf isolation - One-legged DB Calf Raise - 3x10

90-120secs rest between sets/exercises.


----------



## Phineas (Mar 5, 2010)

Pretty solid program, bro 

I would maybe drop the decline situps for planks. With all that compound work you're doing you don't really need it. It doesn't hurt though! Who doesn't want awesome abs come cut time. Planks are solid, though. A lot of people go for endurance, which is okay, but strength work will develop stronger abs. So, I say shoot for a minute, always. So, if you can already hold a minute at bodyweight, start loading plates on your back. Apparently, Cowpimp can plank 135 on his back  

I really like this program. Well-balanced, intense, compound!, and accessory work is kept as such! Nicely done, my friend.


----------



## NonStop (Mar 5, 2010)

Phineas said:


> Pretty solid program, bro
> 
> I would maybe drop the decline situps for planks. With all that compound work you're doing you don't really need it. It doesn't hurt though! Who doesn't want awesome abs come cut time. Planks are solid, though. A lot of people go for endurance, which is okay, but strength work will develop stronger abs. So, I say shoot for a minute, always. So, if you can already hold a minute at bodyweight, start loading plates on your back. Apparently, Cowpimp can plank 135 on his back
> 
> I really like this program. Well-balanced, intense, compound!, and accessory work is kept as such! Nicely done, my friend.



I hope you were referring to my post before this, which is the workout I plan to be doing! I will take the planks into account, a lot of people suggest them. Thanks for the kind words. What do you think regarding the three questions I have, particularly regarding the bulking question? I think it should work fine as ar as I can tell.


----------



## Phineas (Mar 5, 2010)

I think what I like most about the push/pull concept is it keeps people deadlifting as a leg movement, rather than classifying it as back exercise. That pisses me off. I'm sorry to anyone who does this. I realize deadlifts hit the back very hard, but they're NOT a back exercise; they're a leg exercises. 

Same thing when you're at a gym and they have all the exercise sheets posted around for suggestions. Read these sometimes....they call deadlifts a lower back exercise. That's just ignorant; yes, they strengthen the lower back a great deal (when performed correctly, that is...), but that's the LEAST of what they do. That's like calling squats an "ab" exercise.

I know classifications are, at the end of the day, kinda of meaningless -- so long as people are doing the good lifts correctly, but still.....back exercises contract the back muscles, not the legs. Isometric tension doesn't constitute muscular contraction.

I rant way too much.


----------



## NonStop (Mar 5, 2010)

Fair enough. Let me take advantage of your ranting and ask if you could be so kind to look at these three questions I posted earlier:

1) Will I be over-workng triceps/biceps considering I'll be doing two compound movements involving triceps/biceps followed by an isolation exercise of the same muscle, or is that just right?

2) Can I verify you were looking at my most recent workout (the one with three main exercises instead of four at the first post)?

3) Will this workout be good for bulking? Or would I be betetr suited to do something else, like Got Built - Baby Got Back?


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 5, 2010)

NonStop said:


> Fair enough. Let me take advantage of your ranting and ask if you could be so kind to look at these three questions I posted earlier:
> 
> 1) Will I be over-workng triceps/biceps considering I'll be doing two compound movements involving triceps/biceps followed by an isolation exercise of the same muscle, or is that just right?
> 
> ...



You're fine dude.  Your body can probably handle even more volume than that.  It's way harder to overtrain a specific muscle group as opposed to pound down the CNS.  I'm assuming you're doing this every other day or three days per week?

You can certainly bulk with a program like this, no doubt.  As long as your diet is in order, you can add plenty of mass with a full body program.  There is even evidence to suggest that it is superior for bulking, but that is obviously something that is up for debate.


----------



## NonStop (Mar 6, 2010)

CowPimp said:


> You're fine dude.  Your body can probably handle even more volume than that.  It's way harder to overtrain a specific muscle group as opposed to pound down the CNS.  I'm assuming you're doing this every other day or three days per week?
> 
> You can certainly bulk with a program like this, no doubt.  As long as your diet is in order, you can add plenty of mass with a full body program.  There is even evidence to suggest that it is superior for bulking, but that is obviously something that is up for debate.



Three days a week was my plan. Would you recommend that or every other day? Diet will be in order


----------



## Phineas (Mar 6, 2010)

NonStop said:


> Cheers for the reply. I'll stick to what I have in the second post, as it isn't too much lower body work, but should have enough upper body work. I have only two questions regarding it:
> 
> 1) Will I be over-workng triceps/biceps considering I'll be doing two compound movements involving triceps/biceps followed by an isolation exercise of the same muscle, or is that just right?
> 
> ...





This is the program I was referring to.

As for the isolation, I imagine it would be fine. As long as you're healing enough for the next workout that you can properly perform your compounds then by all means! Since you have DB press (tri's) and DB Uni Rows (bi's) which work the arms independently I'd suggest switching to bilateral isolation lifts so you lift more weight -- unless you have imbalances you're trying to even out. I haven't done arm isolation in about 6 months, but I always preferred preacher curls for bi's. DB extensions are good for tri's, but with 2 arms it's less annoying balancing with your shoulder joint; this allows you to focus on your tris. 

What I always do is ask myself "why am I doing this exercise?" In the case of extensions and curls it's to "isolate" the bi's and tri's. While there is obvious benefit of unilateral isolation work, if you (a) already have unilateral compounds, (b) don't have strength/muscular imbalances, and/or (c) are using only one isolation for each I say you might as well focus on strengthening that muscle. Unilateral lifts on isolation (IMO) often take away from the task at hand. Sure, if you're doing a lot of isolation then ya, use unilateral lifts. But, if you just want one curl or whatever use two arms and tackle more weight.

Not that I'm saying you were, but a good rule of thumb: don't just use exercises because you're told you need to mix it up...always assess what YOUR goals are...what you want out of your program. This might involve a lot of bilateral BB work, or a lot of unilateral DB work, or a lot of isolation, or a lot of compound....maybe extra pressing or extra ham-dominant lifts, etc.


----------



## NonStop (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks for the response. I suppose I'm particularly after growth in the arms, pecs, and calves, simply because my torso and thighs are pretty good already. At the same time, I want to increase them a tad, hence the other work. 

The main thing I have been thinking about, especially given your comment, is also doing some direct trap work, so that the workouts would look like this:

WORKOUT A
Lower body push: Hack Squat/Zercher Squat - 4x6-8

Upper body vertical push: Arnold Press/Dips - 4-6-8/4x6-12

Upper body horizontal push: DB Bench Press - 4x6-8

Accessory work - Arm isolation: One-Arm Seated DB Extensions - 4x6-8

Accessory work - Calf isolation - One-legged DB Calf Raise - 3x10

Accessory work - Ab isolation: Weighted Decline Bench Situps - 4x12


WORKOUT B
Lower body pull: Sumo Deadlifts - 4x6-8

 Upper body horizontal pull: One-Arm DB Rows - 4x6-8 (per arm)

Upper body vertical pull: Neutral Grip Chinups/Wide-Grip Pull-Ups - 4x5-12

Accessory work - Arm isolation: Incline DB Curls - 4x6-8

Accessory work - Trap work: Upright Rows - 4x6

Accessory work - Trap work: DB Shrugs - 3x8

90-120secs rest between sets/exercises.


Again, would love to hear people's thoughts.


----------



## Phineas (Mar 9, 2010)

You should consider dropping the upright rows. I can't remember the technical explanation of how it's bad for your shoulder/neck (whichever) but I remember P-Funk explaining. Either search or PM him.

Why not use Hang Cleans? I know they're not technically direct on the traps, but they hit them harder than shrugs, in my opinion. My traps took off after I started them.


----------



## Phineas (Mar 9, 2010)

I still think you should ditch the situps for weighted planks. They hit the abs way harder AND are beneficial for torso strength. Much more practical.


----------



## NonStop (Mar 10, 2010)

Hmm, not sure about hang cleans. I'll definitely continue dong shrugs, can't thing of many other exercise instead of upright rows.

I might do BW planks for the meanwhile. What duration and how many sets would you recommend? 4X1min?


----------



## Phineas (Mar 10, 2010)

NonStop said:


> Hmm, not sure about hang cleans. I'll definitely continue dong shrugs, can't thing of many other exercise instead of upright rows.
> 
> I might do BW planks for the meanwhile. What duration and how many sets would you recommend? 4X1min?



What's wrong with hang cleans?

I'd say one minute is good. But, when the gets easy start loading up plates. Short'n'sweet.


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 10, 2010)

3 days per week is fine.  Overall things look pretty good.  I think upright rows are trash, but if they don't bother you and you feel like taking the risk go right ahead.  If you're looking to work on traps, then I would consider some high pulls.  Less technically demanding than a full on clean or power clean, yet still require a seriously explosive shrug.


----------



## NonStop (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks for the responses. 3 days a week as planned.

Hang cleans look like they could hurt the wrists.

My rubbish gym probably wouldn't be so keen on me doing high pulls, them crashing to the floor like that probably isn't allowed (its a crappy gym I know, but not a lot I can do about it).

Any other trap exercise suggestions?

Will do 4x1min planks instead now.


----------



## Phineas (Mar 10, 2010)

NonStop said:


> Thanks for the responses. 3 days a week as planned.
> 
> Hang cleans look like they could hurt the wrists.
> 
> ...



You're going to need strong wrists if you plan on doing compound work. Wrist pain/discomfort was never an issue for me with hang cleans. I felt it more on simple lifts like bench where the pressure is on your wrists the whole time.

These would be useful if you plan on ever using front squats.


----------



## Phineas (Mar 10, 2010)

By the way, Zercher Squats will give you a HELL of a lot more discomfort than hang cleans ever will.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 10, 2010)

If your wrists hurt with hang cleans lower the weight and really work on being explosive. I find its that explosive powerful contraction which is the key to why cleaning movements are so good, rather than using a lot of weight.


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 10, 2010)

NonStop said:


> Thanks for the responses. 3 days a week as planned.
> 
> Hang cleans look like they could hurt the wrists.
> 
> ...



They shouldn't hurt your wrists if you do them right.

Also, you don't need to drop the weight on the floor to do high pulls...


----------



## NonStop (Mar 11, 2010)

Yet to try Zerchers, I'll see how they go. If I hate em, I'll stick to hack squats (correctly called behind the back deadlift). Though I've read Zerchers don't cause damage at all, they're just initially uncomfortable. I might also look into front squats, but again, the wrist being jammed back, and the fact I'd have to clean my squat weight (I don't have access to a rack), makes me think they're unlikely.

I'll test out the high pulls then, any recommend videos of high pulls where the bar doesn't clatter to the floor? I like the look of them, don't strain the wrist, but they seem to be an explosive version of the upright row? Is it still better for you than upright rows then?


----------



## rockhardly (Mar 11, 2010)

When I do hang cleans, I don't catch the bar with my shoulders, but instead, I keep the weight in my hands.  Kinda like in the bottom position of a military press.  Good or bad?  I also do not bend my legs very much, relying mostly on the strength of my shoulders, bi's, etc. to pull the weight up to where I can get my elbows underneath the bar.  Good or bad?  Main reason for not using much leg activity is that I already do heavy deads and breathing squats, so I don't want to overtrain my legs.


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 11, 2010)

NonStop said:


> Yet to try Zerchers, I'll see how they go. If I hate em, I'll stick to hack squats (correctly called behind the back deadlift). Though I've read Zerchers don't cause damage at all, they're just initially uncomfortable. I might also look into front squats, but again, the wrist being jammed back, and the fact I'd have to clean my squat weight (I don't have access to a rack), makes me think they're unlikely.
> 
> I'll test out the high pulls then, any recommend videos of high pulls where the bar doesn't clatter to the floor? I like the look of them, don't strain the wrist, but they seem to be an explosive version of the upright row? Is it still better for you than upright rows then?



It's not at all like an upright row.  At the top of it, you sort of look like you are aligned the same as for the top of an upright row, but the journey there is totally different.  You shoulders should be doing basically nothing during a high pull or clean.  Most of the power comes from your hips, with an additional nudge by your upper traps.  Triple extension is the name of the game though: hips, knees, ankles.


----------



## Phineas (Mar 11, 2010)

NonStop said:


> Yet to try Zerchers, I'll see how they go. If I hate em, I'll stick to hack squats (correctly called behind the back deadlift). Though I've read Zerchers don't cause damage at all, they're just initially uncomfortable. I might also look into front squats, but again, the wrist being jammed back, and the fact I'd have to clean my squat weight (I don't have access to a rack), makes me think they're unlikely.
> 
> I'll test out the high pulls then, any recommend videos of high pulls where the bar doesn't clatter to the floor? I like the look of them, don't strain the wrist, but they seem to be an explosive version of the upright row? Is it still better for you than upright rows then?



You don't have to use a clean grip on front squats. A lot of lifters use a cross-arm grip. I use this method because my wrists aren't flexible enough to do a proper clean grip.


----------



## NonStop (Mar 12, 2010)

CowPimp said:


> It's not at all like an upright row.  At the top of it, you sort of look like you are aligned the same as for the top of an upright row, but the journey there is totally different.  You shoulders should be doing basically nothing during a high pull or clean.  Most of the power comes from your hips, with an additional nudge by your upper traps.  Triple extension is the name of the game though: hips, knees, ankles.



I see. Any recommended videos?



> You don't have to use a clean grip on front squats. A lot of lifters use a cross-arm grip. I use this method because my wrists aren't flexible enough to do a proper clean grip.



Any videos?


----------



## gtbmed (Mar 12, 2010)

Hang cleans are a really technical lift.  I wouldn't do them with any weight until you've really gotten the form down.  Most people that I see do them don't do them correctly.

A pretty easy way to stimulate the traps that isn't so technical is farmer's walks.  They'll also help develop a lot of grip strength.


----------



## NonStop (Mar 12, 2010)

Not sure if I can farmer walk in my gym. Potentially could cut it out, just do shrugs, and more core work...

The other thing is, should I be doing dips or arnold presses, or both? At the moment, given I want a little more pec and bicep work, have sheduled as following:

B - Wide-Grip Pull-up insted of Hammer-Grip Chin-Up
A - Dips instead of Arnold Press
B - Hammer Grip Chin-Up instead of Wide-Grip

A - Arnold Press instead of Dips
B - Hammer Grip Chin-Up instead of Wide-Grip
A - Dips instead of Atnold Press

Thoughts?


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 12, 2010)

YouTube - Power Clean Teaching Combo 1

There is a second and third part too.  Seems like decent information on technique.


----------



## Phineas (Mar 12, 2010)

NonStop said:


> Any videos?



YouTube - Front Squat (www.trainatp.com)

This guy starts with clean grip then switches to crossover. This is how I do front squats. Haven't done them in a while because I'm a bit inflexible in the heels and have trouble keeping my back straight enough when I get down (my back wants to lean forward like in low-bar, but front squats require high bar form). Gonna give them another go with some plates or a board under my heels to compensate.


----------



## NonStop (Mar 13, 2010)

CowPimp said:


> YouTube - Power Clean Teaching Combo 1
> 
> There is a second and third part too.  Seems like decent information on technique.



Sorry, is this in relation to high pulls or for squats?


----------

